# Seiko PADI strap keeps falling apart



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Just bought this lovely watch from someone on eBay ( FML i swear I have nothing but bad luck with the place!)... Arrived Brand New with all the sticky labels in tact.

Having worn it for a couple of days now, for some reason the pins in the strap keep falling out... This causing the watch to literally fall off my wrist.

Fortunately I was wearing a tight cuffed jacket on one occasion, and was sat on my sofa the other.

Contacted the seller and he/she said, it was brand new when they sold me it. Now the labels are off it can't be returned as its no longer brand new.

I know I posted a very similar story for in reverse scenarios not so long back. But this surely isn't right? Anyone able to advise?

I'd even be happy if someone could help me to stop the bleeding strap falling off! :laugh:

Thanks in advance and appreciate any help.


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Not sure on the structure of that bracelet but some have a tube that fits inside the centre link, which the pin passes through. They're easy to lose (e.g. when re-sizing then putting the spare links back in) and the pins will be very loose without them...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

NATO or rubber strap. :yes:


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Contact Ebay if all else fails they will always intervene when required


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> NATO or rubber strap. :yes:


 Oh I will do this anyway mate. But i'd still like a brand new strap incase I decide to sell on at any point


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@MrF-UK82



MrF-UK82 said:


> Thats great thanks for that. The two pins which have fallen out don't appear to have these collars. Can you buy these style of pins?


 Probably be a Seiko service centre job unless you can find them on EBay


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

JoT said:


> @MrF-UK82
> 
> Probably be a Seiko service centre job unless you can find them on EBay


 Cheers mate. Any idea what they are called these type of pins?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@MrF-UK82 pins and collars, you will probably have to send them the bracelet and links


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

JoT said:


> @MrF-UK82 pins and collars, you will probably have to send them the bracelet and links


 Oh right you can't do it yourself then?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MrF-UK82 said:


> Oh right you can't do it yourself then?


 Yes, if they will send you the pins, in my experience they ask for the bracelet to be sent to them


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

JoT said:


> Yes, if they will send you the pins, in my experience they ask for the bracelet to be sent to them


 What a pain in the backside. Brand New watch too supposedly...

When will I learn not to use eBay! :shothead:

really appreciate your help though mate. Thank you


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Just contact eBay. The seller is legally obliged to refund you on faulty goods or set correct the fault. Just report them, you have rights buying online in the UK. You so have a level of protection.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

In the picture is that not the collars stuck at the end of the pins? That happened to me the first time i came across this problem, I put the collars in the wrong place and they ended up stuck on the end of the pins, the collars were a right problem to get off the pin.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Graham60 said:


> In the picture is that not the collars stuck at the end of the pins? That happened to me the first time i came across this problem, I put the collars in the wrong place and they ended up stuck on the end of the pins, the collars were a right problem to get off the pin.


 Good spot , job to see on my phone but I think you might be right :thumbsup: 
As an aside I assume the OP hasn't sized the bracelet and caused the problem ? or maybe the seller sized it then put it back together incorrectly causing the problem ? It certainly wouldn't of come like that *New* from Seiko

Just had a quick look and it appears Cousins do Seiko bracelet parts


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

ok ignore my last post, i see the pins are different in the Padi bracelet to the pins (my pins don't have a fatter end) in the bracelet on my Seikos, the collars in my Seikos go in the middle of the bracelet (like the diagram above) but looking at the pins in the picture looks like the collar would be at the opposite end on the pin to the fatter end.



andyclient said:


> Good spot , job to see on my phone but I think you might be right :thumbsup:
> As an aside I assume the OP hasn't sized the bracelet and caused the problem ? or maybe the seller sized it then put it back together incorrectly causing the problem ? It certainly wouldn't of come like that *New* from Seiko


 Just sent a post as you were replying, seems there are a couple of ways these collars are used in bracelets, one in the middle, which i was thinking of in my intial post and the diagram is for, and one at the end which i think is what we have with this watch.


----------



## Rab (Mar 26, 2009)

Graham60 said:


> ok ignore my last post, i see the pins are different in the Padi bracelet to the pins (my pins don't have a fatter end) in the bracelet on my Seikos, the collars in my Seikos go in the middle of the bracelet (like the diagram above) but looking at the pins in the picture looks like the collar would be at the opposite end on the pin to the fatter end.


 You're right according to this:










Maybe the collars are missing from the other side so the pins are just falling out?


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Yes that what it looks like. As others have said probably best to contact ebay and get seller to sort this out.

But if you ever resize the bracelet in future and lose a collar (like i've done :biggrin: ) sites like these sell pins and collars of different sizes.

https://www.esslinger.com/watch-band-part-refills-watch-band-pins-or-friction-pipes/


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve had the same problem with my SRP775K1 which I bought a few months ago. I found a video on the net & tried to follow what they said but no matter how often I tried the collars & pins kept falling out, I got so fed up I put the watch back in it`s box & haven`t touched it since. I have recently been considering finding a different bracelet for it.


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Graham60 said:


> In the picture is that not the collars stuck at the end of the pins? That happened to me the first time i came across this problem, I put the collars in the wrong place and they ended up stuck on the end of the pins, the collars were a right problem to get off the pin.


 There are supposed to be collars on both ends of the pins. I have either lost one from each end or they were never there.



mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve had the same problem with my SRP775K1 which I bought a few months ago. I found a video on the net & tried to follow what they said but no matter how often I tried the collars & pins kept falling out, I got so fed up I put the watch back in it`s box & haven`t touched it since. I have recently been considering finding a different bracelet for it.


 Yeah seems such a shame to have to retire it to the box so soon after buying it. If it was second hand maybe, but brand new! It shouldn't be like this. Will see what Seiko say and if not the seller will have to refund me i think. Shame cos I really like it.



Rab said:


> You're right according to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes exactly this mate!! Collars definitely missing.


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

There's a bit of confusion here. Here's what the PADI Turtle bracelet links look like close up:










This was after Ernest Jones had unsuccessfully tried to resize it and lost a collar! The collar does go on the end of the link - the middle portion of the link is too small for the collar to fit on either side. You can see the size difference of the holes here:










The pin is held by the collar on the other end of the link and takes a bit of force to get in. Some of the other Seiko bracelets are different; the Samurai bracelet has the middle collar and it's easier to resize.

@MrF-UK82 For comparison, if it's a new unsized bracelet that you have it should be like this, with 8 links (including the endlink) above the divers extension and 9 links (also including the endlink) below.










Hope that helps.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

To avoid confusion if this post is used as a reference I have deleted the misleading diagrams, no better example of how than @alxbly informative post!


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

alxbly said:


> There's a bit of confusion here. Here's what the PADI Turtle bracelet links look like close up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That helps massively. Thank you buddy i appreciate you taking time to reply!

I definitely don't have the collars.

I have emailed the Seiko Service/Repair Centre, so will await to hear back from them.

Thank you all for your advice. Really grateful :notworthy:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

MrF-UK82 said:


> What a pain in the backside. Brand New watch too supposedly...
> 
> When will I learn not to use eBay!
> 
> ...


Sure sounds like the "new" watch from the eBay seller (store? shop? individual?) had been tinkered with. Seiko may or may not support it under warranty if you're the second buyer. Don't waste time and expire out of the buyer protection period as an eBay buyer, that's just my 2p.

And stop thinking eBay is like dropping into a retail store. It's not. Many, many scammers and deceitful sellers operate online. If you're not good at sniffing out the good 'uns, stay away.


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

I have been really impressed with bracelets and clasps I have handled from Strapcode. I recognise you shouldn't need to do it, but if you could bring yourself to get a replacement bracelet, i think you may be quite impressed.

There are others on this forum who may be able to comment on the correct model, but to my eyes this looks like the right page -->

https://www.strapcode.com/collections/for-seiko-new-turtle

Good luck!

(Err, I don't work for Strapcode, and I'm not on commission!)


----------

